# Spitfire Solo Cello



## ism (Oct 17, 2019)

Just got an email announcing this new Total Performance patch ... haven't been so excited about at VST for a very long time .... I love the cello in its origional form, so I can't wait to see what they've done.

Update: here's the video - fast legato sounds great.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes, good news. Love the violin performance patch so this should be good!


----------



## Begfred (Oct 17, 2019)

Just played with it for 5 min, seems more CPU friendly than the violin (maybe they optimized the violin as well). And you can trigger pizz with the vibrato slider at 0.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 17, 2019)

Downloading now


----------



## Magnord (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice. Turned off the TM. I think it's easier to play than the violin, not sure why. Great sound. Points deducted for the low C - it has a noticeable bow change that really kinda sticks out.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 17, 2019)

I guess I'm eating my hat. I was convinced once the released the virtuoso violin as a standalone product it meant they weren't going to touch the other instruments. Very pleasantly surprised by this.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

I really like how the vibrato control at the lowest level brings in pizz and then a little bit up from that trem kicks in.

I wish that was how the violin perf patched worked too


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Oct 17, 2019)

In the Spitfire audio app thing it says the download is 43g ? Is that all update ? It seems like that was the size of the entire thing. Is this right ?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 17, 2019)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> In the Spitfire audio app thing it says the download is 43g ? Is that all update ?


It's like 700mb, the update.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 17, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> I guess I'm eating my hat. I was convinced once the released the virtuoso violin as a standalone product it meant they weren't going to touch the other instruments. Very pleasantly surprised by this.


The samples for the cello have always been there unused, so I would have been most surprised if they hadn't done this. And I assume the fact they are selling the violin patch alone means that they will also release the cello patch alone. The viola doesn't have the samples to make the same kind of total performance, so we'll likely not see the same kind of patch for it, though they might still do some basic overlays and make a legato with the progressive vibrato long. From my reading of the sample names, it looks like the library has the samples for a basic legato patch for the bass as well, though it would be more basic than any of the other legatos with only fingered legato.


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Oct 17, 2019)

Thats really weird. In the updates bit on my Spitfire app it says 43.43g ? Am i in the wrong bit ?


----------



## redlester (Oct 17, 2019)

Ooo is there an update to Chamber Strings as well? I wish Spitfire would email us when these happen.


----------



## ism (Oct 17, 2019)

Here's the release notes, not sure I've actually noticed any of these issues, but it looks like theres substantial work been done.

v1.3b64 (October 2019)
ADDED: Cello Total Performance patch
FIX: [PB-816] f - Bass Long Lag on D1
FIX: [PB-815] - c - Violin (Progressive) - Core Techniques
FIX: [PB-758] - e - Cello Legato - Little clicks after samples
FIX: [PB-730] - e - Cello - Legato. 'Pop' noise around 100hz. F2 & F#2, mid dynamic, non-vib. 
FIX: [PB-719] - Cello - Legato, stereo width / pan controls do not work - all mics
FIX: [PB-701] - Bass - Short Col Legno | Tuning isn't accurate across every note
FIX: [PB-699] - Violin (1st Desk) - Short Col Legno | Incorrect velocity-volume mod table for RR1, 3 & 4 
FIX: [PB-665] - Share KS is not in Studio Range / Solo Strings
FIX: [PB-605] - Solo Strings Cello longs 'attack' issues
FIX: [PB-602] - Solo Strings UACC clashes
FIX: [PB-603] - several articulations missing from extended techniques
FIX: [PB-600] - Solo strings, many articulations disabled on load
FIX: [PB-580] - some artics not loaded to RAM by default for Virtuoso
FIX: [PB-549] - Cello legato T and A mics rumble on A2 and Bb2 at lowest dynamics
FIX: [PB-507] - Shared KS in Solo Strings not Available as KS option
FIX: [PB-486] - Rumbles and noise on some notes of Progressive long
FIX: [PB-463] - Solo Strings Viola Long Progressive note rumble - D2
FIX: Violin (Virtuoso) Total Performance NKS Issues


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 17, 2019)

EQ is important on this for me. Makes the Close Mic useable which can then be run through another verb/IR Room

Try these Parameteric EQ settings:
920 Hz, Q 9, -3.5
2.6KHz, Q 8.5, -5
7.5 KHz, Q 7.5, -5

This is just where I landed with a quick experiment.
But they are some of the most active frequencies an dit levels it out nicely.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 17, 2019)

This new Virtuoso Cello is more DSP efficient than the Violin.
I tested the Virtuoso Violin and I didn't see any improvement there


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 17, 2019)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> Thats really weird. In the updates bit on my Spitfire app it says 43.43g ? Am i in the wrong bit ?


No. It just says that but the download is a normal update size.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 17, 2019)

Great stuff! Wonderful update to a fantastic library! 

Thanks @Spitfire Team @paulthomson @christianhenson


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 17, 2019)

Dang & the Score discount just expired!


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 17, 2019)

The first thing I asked them when they introduced the solo violin was about the solo cello. I am over the moon about this!!!


----------



## BezO (Oct 17, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Dang & the Score discount just expired!


I almost hated to see this update as I passed on using it. Damn!!!


----------



## divabanana (Oct 17, 2019)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> Thats really weird. In the updates bit on my Spitfire app it says 43.43g ? Am i in the wrong bit ?


My Spitfire app says the update for me is 40.45g...

Edit: on clicking the update button it appears the actual update is 634.7mb


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Oct 17, 2019)

I found that portamento legato in total performance patch don't work if vibrato is set to less than 50%. So it should be?


----------



## fiction (Oct 17, 2019)

The Spitfire updates usually show the size of the library instead of the size of the update..

This is great news, can’t wait to download and try it out


----------



## redlester (Oct 17, 2019)

I must have already had the Chamber Strings update, but what was waiting alongside Solo Strings was an update to Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. No idea what has changed.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 17, 2019)

Sergii Pavkin said:


> I found that portamento legato in total performance patch don't work if vibrato is set to less than 50%. So it should be?


I have a similar issue with the solo violin. The legato doesn't work without vibrato.


----------



## ism (Oct 17, 2019)

Just for fun, here's my mock up of Fratres with the violin replaced with the new cello (except for the harmonics and pizz)



Remember here that the midi is just copied from virtuoso violin, so its far from a fair comparison. Particularly considering that the hardest part of this mock up is by far crafting the idiomatic performance of the violin. But for a rough take, I think its pretty good, and really suggests some fun possibilities. 

Here's the original on the virtuosic violin for reference.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 17, 2019)

trajev said:


> I have a similar issue with the solo violin. The legato doesn't work without vibrato.


Not my experience here. Legato and Port. both work non-vib. Weird sound.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 17, 2019)

ok..has anyone else noticed the vibrato at full capacity? Sounds like ass...but when brought down to 50%, it sounds normal to me...the virtuoso violin is the same way...is there something wrong with my download, or do they default to full on vibrato? Because it definitely does NOT sound natural or good for that matter. Also all of a sudden, my virtuoso violin defaults to close mic...is this also normal?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 17, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> ok..has anyone else noticed the vibrato at full capacity? Sounds like ass


IMO it sounds much better with time machine off. WIth it on, it seems to be some uber-hyper double-speed vibrato that is unnatural. With it off....you'll like it.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

Very cool to see Paul's videos finally move to his new studio. Insanely envious of that place!


----------



## ism (Oct 17, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> IMO it sounds much better with time machine off. WIth it on, it seems to be some uber-hyper double-speed vibrato that is unnatural. With it off....you'll like it.



I thing the TM vibrato works really well not for a sustained super motto vibrato, but for an intensifying flourish starting from vibrato at the end of a note. Generally with a dynamic flourish. it’s a good dynamic effect in other words. time machine is obviously going to be limited as a Static setting.

I suppose it helps that I’ve mapped the TM vibrato intensify effect too the mod wheel (UPDATE: actually the pitch bend wheel) - less temptation to using it statically.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 17, 2019)

@Spitfire @christianhenson , what are the chances we can get the total performance patches on the ensemble libraries also? Studio pro and SCS? please? Yes...SCS has it kind of, but not exactly as good as the solo series...anyway, looking forward to it ") And see you at the walk NY!


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 17, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> IMO it sounds much better with time machine off. WIth it on, it seems to be some uber-hyper double-speed vibrato that is unnatural. With it off....you'll like it.


awesome, thank you...then I have to ask, WHY didn't SF default it to off?


----------



## constaneum (Oct 17, 2019)

isn't it strange??? The cello has Pizzicato but not the violin. hmm..


----------



## Will Wilson (Oct 18, 2019)

Had a play with it last night, was very excited. However it does seem to smash the CPU a LOT more than the solo violin version does and there is some issues with crossover on some notes that makes it sound like multiple samples or players are playing. Certainly not as out of the box great as the violin version was.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 18, 2019)

Will Wilson said:


> Had a play with it last night, was very excited. However it does seem to smash the CPU a LOT more than the solo violin version does and there is some issues with crossover on some notes that makes it sound like multiple samples or players are playing. Certainly not as out of the box great as the violin version was.


You should report all of those issues and hopefully they'll resolve them


----------



## AdrianLeverkühn (Oct 18, 2019)

BezO said:


> I almost hated to see this update as I passed on using it. Damn!!!


Same here.. damn...


----------



## ism (Oct 18, 2019)

Here’s a fun discovery - these arpeggio legatos seem also work as grace notes. It’s really quite a striking effect.


----------



## ism (Oct 18, 2019)

Will Wilson said:


> Had a play with it last night, was very excited. However it does seem to smash the CPU a LOT more than the solo violin version does and there is some issues with crossover on some notes that makes it sound like multiple samples or players are playing. Certainly not as out of the box great as the violin version was.



Have you unchecked “utilize TM”? That makes a massive difference to the CPU.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 18, 2019)

my understanding is that the very highest setting of the vibrato slider is what implements the TM vibrato which is intentionally a very fast and intense vib so probably really only appropriate in certain moments.


----------



## Fry777 (Oct 18, 2019)

ism said:


> Here’s a fun discovery - these arpeggio legatos seem also work as grace notes. It’s really quite a striking effect.



Could you elaborate how you trigger these please ?


----------



## ism (Oct 18, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Could you elaborate how you trigger these please ?



The instrument take cares of it - you just play fast notes 

Here's a noodle - you can here the grace note effect (which I think probably arises from the arpeggio legatos that you hear more clearly in the Part mock up) starting at ~ 0:42, 0:52 etc.

Whatever it is, it sounds great, and this update opens huge new territory in the instruments sweet spots.

(Notwithstanding my terrible cello 'playing' here - there's some fabulous playability/performability in this instruments, though it still lags CSSS in out of the box plonkability ).


----------



## sIR dORT (Oct 18, 2019)

How useful is it for legato passages that aren't so fast? Can it give you a bit of a slower legato transition without it sounding portamento? And what articulations are actually included in the patch?


----------



## paulthomson (Oct 18, 2019)

Have a listen to this: I wrote this specifically to demonstrate that kind of use:









Taiga — Paul Thomson (Solo Cello Total Performance & other libraries)


Stream Taiga — Paul Thomson (Solo Cello Total Performance & other libraries) by SPITFIRE AUDIO on desktop and mobile. Play over 265 million tracks for free on SoundCloud.




m.soundcloud.com


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 18, 2019)

I got it (with the EDU discount again hihi) and I LOVE it! Even more than the violin cause I've always been in love with the cello sound. Now a solo viola and we're complete 😃


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 19, 2019)

ism said:


> The instrument take cares of it - you just play fast notes
> 
> Here's a noodle - you can here the grace note effect (which I think probably arises from the arpeggio legatos that you hear more clearly in the Part mock up) starting at ~ 0:42, 0:52 etc.
> 
> ...




plonkability?


----------



## AllanH (Oct 19, 2019)

This new performance patch has really made the solo cello far more expressive. I really like the piz and spic articulations at vib=0. This is really a great idea and I hope the Spitfire team adds it to the violin.


----------



## ism (Oct 19, 2019)

madfloyd said:


> plonkability?



That effortless out of the box quality of playability. Not only the ability to plonk in some notes as if it were a piano and hear a nice performance, but the inability to plonk in some notes and have it sound bad.


Vir Harmonic is the crown Jewel of Plonkability in that all the arcs are recorder, so its almost impossible to deviate from an idiomatically formed phrase. (VH also offer some performability via key switches, but their mission is for a 'virtual performer' - ie. all you have to do is plonk in the notes like you're playing a piano, and the script and the samples handle interpreting the idiomatic crafting of the arcs for you).


But this comes very much at the expense of performability - understood as the ability to craft a performance yourself and not just press a key and hear a pre-recorded performance).


In that the Spitfire solo strings allow you to craft your own arcs in the dimensions of dynamics and vibrato - and in many cases *require* you to craft the arc - they also make it possible to craft terrible and unidiomatic sounding arcs. (For example, playing with all non vib, or all vib has a very harsh quality to them which, with a few exceptions, isn't really to my taste).


So SsS has superb performability (you can craft arcs in a way that would be simply impossible on Vir Harmonic, CSSS or Embertone instruments), but it does require a bit of practice, as well as a sense what idiomatic strings are about in the first place. But you can craft a performance in real time - so I would also distinguish performability from mere 'programmability'.


But this is also the source of the poor plonkability. The ability to craft a great performance comes with the ability craft a terrible performance. Which is what happens if you plonk in a line without thought for idiomatic crafting.


I'd still argue thought, that with a little practice, the SsS instruments have excellent playability (especially with the performance vibrato script I've been tinkering with). Not quite the much desired out-of-the-box playability. But maybe a 15-minutes-or-so-after-opening-the-box playability. 


Instruments that are designed for great performability or even great 5-minutes-or-so-after-opening-the-box playability, really do suffer in the current youtube driven marketing environment. Embertone especially has suffered from some truly dreadfully, unnecessarily horrible initial-plonk "demos" of their instruments on youtube. Whereas an initial plonk on Bohemian cello or CSSS is going to sound much better, such plonking really doesn't give you a very helpful or complete sense of the instrument. Which is perhaps why I think it's important to develop these concepts a bit.


----------



## sIR dORT (Oct 19, 2019)

So I just applied for the EDU discount for the cello, is it likely that they'll get back to me before the 50% goes away, or not so much since it's Saturday?


----------



## redlester (Oct 19, 2019)

madfloyd said:


> plonkability?



Plonkability = the ability to sound great even in the hands of a plonker.


----------



## ism (Oct 19, 2019)

redlester said:


> Plonkability = the ability to sound great even in the hands of a plonker.



And the nature of virtual instruments (and midi keyboards in general) can't help but bring out a bit of the plonker in each of us.


----------



## paulthomson (Oct 19, 2019)

This is absolutely right ISM - especially on your comments on the video review culture - it can be great, but also its childishly easy to make something sound terrible, either by accident (I just opened the patch and haven’t read how it works) or of course deliberately.

there’s a certain honour among developers that we don’t do comparison videos or “review” each other’s products. It would be very easy to skew it to make stuff look bad, when in reality we all put our hearts and passion into making great products to help people express themselves musically.

there’s nothing better than having multiple “flavours” in your palette. Back when I started this stuff hadn’t even been dreamt of!! It was a handful of EMU 2 patches and a proteus - and if you were flush, the expansion for the JV1080 😂


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 19, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> expansion for the JV1080


I only had the lowly JV1010. ;(


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2019)

ism said:


> Whatever it is, it sounds great, and this update opens huge new territory in the instruments sweet spots.


In your example, why does the volume constantly undulate up and down?


----------



## ism (Oct 19, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> In your example, why does the volume constantly undulate up and down?




The simple answer is because I'm riding the mod wheel very hard.

But a more nuanced answer would include things like:


- Because I really love the dynamics of this cello, and tend to get carried away. Conversely, the absence of dynamics on the Balkus cello, or the Tin Geo really drive me a bit crazy. Simply the absence of any control of the dynamics on the Bohemian (or I think CSSS, though I don't have it).


- reigning in the dynamics, in the spirit of 'less is more' is something, on a technical level, that I'm still getting the hang of. I find I sometimes need to step back from a piece for a while to hear when I've gone overboard on the dynamics.


- In general, I like to compose with exaggerated dynamics. I find its easier to err on the side of a performance a line with excessive expression, and then decide how much to reign it in via midi cc later, that to err on the side of an excessively flat performance and draw in expression later.


- Which in turn is partly because I like to use the dynamic layers to form the attack of notes, as well as things like flourishes at the end of a phrase (which I think sounds amazing in this lib). So again the issue is learning to not overdo it.



- I also don't think I've not quite got the hang of mixing yet. The dynamics sounded more or less ok to me on headphones. But listening to them on a laptop speaker I can really hear the unevenness of the dynamics more clearly.


- Some of the arpeggios in this demo have a slightly more baroque, Bach-like quality. Which doesn't call for extreme dynamics. But I really love the dynamics of this cello. So on the one hand, I should probably learn to be a bit more restrained. But on the other hand, I really love the dynamics of this cello.



- The kind of lines I'm actually interesting in writing are lines where the musicality of a line is intimately entangled with their dynamic arcs. But I'm still learning just what this means.


- The demos of a lot of other instruments that don't support dynamic and/or vibrato crossfades (embertone Joshua Bell, CSSS etc to differing degrees) kind of bug me in how they lack this dimension. While they have multiple dynamic layers, you can't craft lines across dynamics. Which at times start to feel very flat.


- And also, it bears repeating, I really love the dynamics of this cello.


- Ultimately its just a noodle exploring expressive dimension. As an actual (virtual) cello performance, there are larger flaws my playing here the dynamics. Which are, happily, the easiest thing to fix.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2019)

ism said:


> - Because I really love the dynamics of this cello, and tend to get carried away. Conversely, the absence of dynamics on the Balkus cello, or the Tin Geo really drive me a bit crazy. Simply the absence of any control of the dynamics on the Bohemian (or I think CSSS, though I don't have it).


You can add mod wheel control over volume to any Kontakt patch.

I wish there were a way to scale the amount of modulation as you can do with VSL (via the curves) or set upper/lower liimits (VSL lets you do this too). I don't know of a way to do this with Kontakt instruments. It sure helps to adjust playability so I'm surprised this doesn't exist (or maybe someone will show me that I'm wrong?)

Trying to emulate instrumental pieces you like by doing mockups (and of course lots of listening) can really help hone your skills. It really helps to choose good examples too such as Yo-Yo Ma or Vengerov.


----------



## ism (Oct 19, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> I wish there were a way to scale the amount of modulation as you can do with VSL



Fun fact - I'm actually using a Logic script that does precisely that (by taking over cc11, and coupling it to cc1). I find the default levels of the dynamics a bit extreme - good for high classical, but I found by the time you crank up the master volume enough to hear the p layer, the f layer blows your speaker

That said, I don't think that the issues in the dynamics are in above node arise from the absolute levels, Its much more that there's a certain jerkiness, or at least unevenness, to them.

Which is easily enough fixed with the midi pencil tool, one you decide how it should sound. I actually don't mind this kind of midi editing as a part of the composition process, it feels like sculpting - still a part of an artistic process, rather than mere technical programming (which other types of midi editing do feel like).


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 20, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> So I just applied for the EDU discount for the cello, is it likely that they'll get back to me before the 50% goes away, or not so much since it's Saturday?


Yeah, they should get back to you in a day usually. But just so you know, you can only get 40% discount on it the Solo cello. 50% is for Albion One, Symphonic Strings and Eric Whitacre choir.


----------



## brenneisen (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## branshen (Oct 22, 2019)

Does anyone know whether buying solo cello entitles you to a discount if you decide to upgrade to the full solo strings? If so, how much is the discount?


----------



## rudi (Oct 22, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> It really helps to choose good examples too such as Yo-Yo Ma or Vengerov.



Wow! Picking-up my jaw from the floor!


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 22, 2019)

branshen said:


> Does anyone know whether buying solo cello entitles you to a discount if you decide to upgrade to the full solo strings? If so, how much is the discount?


I think it would follow suit to their other upgrade paths...usually the difference in price.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> usually the difference in price



No, not the difference in price.

I can't remember how much "discount" I got when I went from the Violin Performance library to the full Solo Strings library, but I lost out by at least £30.

Not that I am complaining...


----------



## branshen (Oct 22, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> No, not the difference in price.
> 
> I can't remember how much "discount" I got when I went from the Violin Performance library to the full Solo Strings library, but I lost out by at least £30.
> 
> Not that I am complaining...


Thanks for the info. I'll hold off on my purchase in that case until I can justify getting the full solo strings in one go.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 22, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> No, not the difference in price.
> 
> I can't remember how much "discount" I got when I went from the Violin Performance library to the full Solo Strings library, but I lost out by at least £30.
> 
> Not that I am complaining...


damn really? You bought the virtuoso violin and paid more than the difference? it sells for $400...that's $100 per instrument, but I see that the solo strings are currently on a big sale, so maybe that's why?


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> but I see that the solo strings are currently on a big sale, so maybe that's why?



Yes, and the maths was complicated further because I was able to use another discount code at the time, which has since lapsed.


----------



## VVEremita (Oct 22, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> damn really? You bought the virtuoso violin and paid more than the difference? it sells for $400...that's $100 per instrument, but I see that the solo strings are currently on a big sale, so maybe that's why?



The performance patches sell for 100 each, but the full solo strings is more than 4 performance patches. It contains not 1 but 3 violins, one of them has legato as well, plus a lot of articulations that are not included in the total performance instruments. It seems like: 100 for 1, 400 for 4, but there's more to it than that.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

VVEremita said:


> but there's more to it than that



good point


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 22, 2019)

VVEremita said:


> The performance patches sell for 100 each, but the full solo strings is more than 4 performance patches. It contains not 1 but 3 violins, one of them has legato as well, plus a lot of articulations that are not included in the total performance instruments. It seems like: 100 for 1, 400 for 4, but there's more to it than that.


Yes this is true. I have the full version so i know your do get a lot more. So then $100 seems a bit off in comparison.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> So then $100 seems a bit off in comparison



But normal, I think. You would always expect to pay less for a "group buy."

For me, I took it on the chin that I lost a little in that deal. I was happy, initially, with just having the single instrument but quickly realised that I really wanted those other instruments. It was a knee jerk reaction


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 22, 2019)

VVEremita said:


> The performance patches sell for 100 each, but the full solo strings is more than 4 performance patches.


..and let's not forget the bass....


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> and let's not forget the bass



Ah! Yes... So easily forgettable! So altogether there are six instruments...


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 22, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> ..and let's not forget the bass....


yes, I did..sorry...so technically the performance solos are a bit overpriced then, in comparison...or look at it as a discount for buying the full library.


----------



## branshen (Oct 22, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> But normal, I think. You would always expect to pay less for a "group buy."
> 
> For me, I took it on the chin that I lost a little in that deal. I was happy, initially, with just having the single instrument but quickly realised that I really wanted those other instruments. It was a knee jerk reaction


If it's any consolation, your mistake has educated others that found themselves in your position. Thanks.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 23, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> or look at it as a discount for buying the full library


Fortunately, I'm extremely wealthy and money is no object. 

The $99 solo instruments are pricey, but......it's $99. I hope others follow suit, even if it's just a taste of a certain product, providing there is at least a reasonable upgrade path.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 23, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Fortunately, I'm extremely wealthy and money is no object.
> 
> The $99 solo instruments are pricey, but......it's $99. I hope others follow suit, even if it's just a taste of a certain product, providing there is at least a reasonable upgrade path.


well at least you get more than Performance Samples solo strings...and they're $139


----------



## Kadirally (Nov 4, 2019)

Using both the Solo Cello as well as the Solo Violin in this piece. Additionally OACE (waves and evo) and my guitar. 
Mic mix is more on the ambient side.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 5, 2019)

1 Cello & 1 Oboe

01 - SA - Spitfire Solo Strings - Cello - Total Performance 
02 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Solo Oboe - Legato Advanced

Cello & Oboe


----------



## cellomangler (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay to revive this thread? - It's only been a year. 🤪 I'm a guitarist with some wind and keys ability and boy do I love the cello. I have an electric but not the serious time to devote so I put frets on it (taped/removable). I own the SWAM library as well as Virharmonics Bohemian. The next VB expansion is due out later this year. I guess I have a couple of questions for experienced users of the Spitfire cello. What is the CPU/memory hit like - are you experiencing any undue glitches? (Live user here) And Virharmonic users, do you still find Spitfire viable? I can imagine using all three cellos in a composition and getting an interesting trio of unique voices... but that may sound better in my head than the reality. One more thing I use a breath controller with SWAM - anyone used breath with Spitfire Solo for dynamics control?
Peace.


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2020)

cellomangler said:


> Okay to revive this thread? - It's only been a year. 🤪 I'm a guitarist with some wind and keys ability and boy do I love the cello. I have an electric but not the serious time to devote so I put frets on it (taped/removable). I own the SWAM library as well as Virharmonics Bohemian. The next VB expansion is due out later this year. I guess I have a couple of questions for experienced users of the Spitfire cello. What is the CPU/memory hit like - are you experiencing any undue glitches? (Live user here) And Virharmonic users, do you still find Spitfire viable? I can imagine using all three cellos in a composition and getting an interesting trio of unique voices... but that may sound better in my head than the reality. One more thing I use a breath controller with SWAM - anyone used breath with Spitfire Solo for dynamics control?
> Peace.



- reports of glitches have been, to the best of my knowledge, always solved by simply turning off time machine. The time machine functionality is a nice feature for a particular type of line with intensifying vibrato... but it’s a pity it’s enable by default. You really don't need it on by default.

- memory is pretty standard ... ~300m per mic if I recall, and much better than the Bohemian. Though more with time machine enabled.

- I have the Bohemian also. Completely different instruments, completely different approaches, entirely complementary to have them both. Both amazing good and when they, respective, do. Very little overlap in the kinds of lines they are each, respectively, amazingly good at. 

- I personally doubt you can get a good organic/realistic mix of the three instrument (at least, I know I can’t). Unless Of course you going for a very processes/stylized sound, which isn’t to my taste particular, but many people love this kind of sound also, so that might be possible. But to be clear, you’ll get a ‘unique’ trio. But not a particularly coherent trio, the sonority inherent of each of these is about as different as 3 seperate sampling techniques can be.


There’s quite a lot written about each of these on vi-c if you need more details.


----------



## cellomangler (Oct 1, 2020)

ism said:


> I personally doubt you can get a good organic/realistic mix of the three instrument (at least, I know I can’t). Unless Of course you going for a very processes/stylized sound, which isn’t to my taste particular, but many people love this kind of sound also, so that might be possible. But to be clear, you’ll get a ‘unique’ trio. But not a particularly coherent trio, the sonority inherent of each of these is about as different as 3 seperate sampling techniques can be.


I had to look up sonority despite having used the word myself - I wanted to make sure I understood it. 🙄 Sort of a mix of timbre, volume and resonance? But I could understand that to a trained ear it could be a distraction. I have a film background and I view musical elements similarly. You don't want to add camera effects, CGI or soundtrack elements that distract or pull someone away from your intended experience or rather... their unintended experience. Cheers.


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2020)

I guess I use it very generally, anything that‘s baked into the quality of the sound, at whatever level.

Spitfire has a very resonany, embodied, wet sonority, recorded across 3 mics. Vir harmonic is dry, on a single mic, but it’s also a lot brighter, almost ’sparkly’.. SF sonority is great for mixing with orchestral sections ... vir harmonic is really only good up front soloists in a hyper-virtuosic style, this this is not only becuase of the performance, but because of the way it’s mic-ed, recorded, noised reduced, processed, mixed and whatever else may or may may not be going on With the sound. Any of this, to me, impacts the sonority.


----------

